#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Stop culturele kaalslag

## @lex

[QUOTE: 'Stop culturele kaalslag']:

Het nieuwe kabinet is voornemens 220 miljoen euro te bezuinigen op kunst en cultuur. Dat is absurd hoog en maar een fractie op het totale bedrag dat de Rijksoverheid wil bezuinigen. 
Ben je het hier ook niet mee eens? Teken de petitie!

[/QUOTE]

Deze bezuinigingen gaan een groot deel van ons raken! Teken de petitie:

Stop Culturele Kaalslag | petities.nl

@lex

----------


## I.T. drive in

mijn stem heb je.

----------


## hardstyle

Uiteraard heb ik mezelf anoniem op de petitie gezet, kom op mensen teken die petitie voor een goed doel, jezelf!

----------


## mhsounds

Getekend met naam gewoon zichtbaar, of krijgen we cultuur haters die mij gaan opzoeken?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

nope, ga niet tekenen. Hadden jullie maar anders moeten stemmen.
Zie trouwens ook niet in waarom ik moet meebetalen aan een museum dat al jaren dicht is...

----------


## renevanh

Welk nieuwe kabinet??  :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

> nope, ga niet tekenen. Hadden *jullie maar anders moeten stemmen.*
> Zie trouwens ook niet in waarom ik moet meebetalen aan een museum dat al jaren dicht is...



Stond dit dan in hun verkiezingscampagne dat ze dit zouden besparen op cultuur?

----------


## showband

eerst allemaal rechts stemmen, en dan gaan koeren.
Ga maar op de blaren zitten.

18 miljard gaan ze bezuinigen. Let op: dus geen vervuilers laten betalen, geen multinationals een stukje rekening geven. Geen bonussen afpakken of zoiets. Dat heet belasting heffen. Daar doet de VVD/PVV niet aan.

Dat is nog een hoop bezuinigingen! Ook op zieken, bejaarden, scholen en politie hoor.  :Frown:  Dat doe je niet alleen door het leger thuis te houden en de JSF af te bestellen.  :Cool: 

dat de kunstensector ook haar deel moet bijdragen lijkt me dan niet meer dan redelijk. 220miljoen. Man, alleen de opera krijgt al dat soort bedrag in dit land. (rijkssteun, en indirecte steun via behuizing en gemeentes) En dat is het in stand houden van italiaanse/duitse/oostenrijkse kunst waarvoor de nazi's in ons land de overheidssteun heeft opgericht. Voor die tijd deden we er niet aan.

We geven zo 40 miljoen euro uit aan een (1!) schilderij.... (victory boogie woogie)

----------


## @lex

> nope, ga niet tekenen. Hadden jullie maar anders moeten stemmen.
> Zie trouwens ook niet in waarom ik moet meebetalen aan een museum dat al jaren dicht is...



Ehhh, 'jullie'?

Ik ben het ermee eens dat als je PVV/VVD hebt gekozen, het achterbaks is nu te gaan schreeuwen dat er niet in het kunstenbudget mag worden gesneden. Maar ik spreek danook hier de mensen aan die 'pro-kunst' hebben gestemd.





> eerst allemaal rechts stemmen, en dan gaan koeren.
> Ga maar op de blaren zitten.
> 
> 18 miljard gaan ze bezuinigen. Let op: dus geen vervuilers laten betalen, geen multinationals een stukje rekening geven. Geen bonussen afpakken of zoiets. Dat heet belasting heffen. Daar doet de VVD/PVV niet aan.
> 
> Dat is nog een hoop bezuinigingen! Ook op zieken, bejaarden, scholen en politie hoor.  Dat doe je niet alleen door het leger thuis te houden en de JSF af te bestellen. 
> 
> dat de kunstensector ook haar deel moet bijdragen lijkt me dan niet meer dan redelijk. 220miljoen. Man, alleen de opera krijgt al dat soort bedrag in dit land. (rijkssteun, en indirecte steun via behuizing en gemeentes) En dat is het in stand houden van italiaanse/duitse/oostenrijkse kunst waarvoor de nazi's in ons land de overheidssteun heeft opgericht. Voor die tijd deden we er niet aan.
> 
> We geven zo 40 miljoen euro uit aan een (1!) schilderij.... (victory boogie woogie)



Ik ben het  helemaal mee eens dat er wel eens beter gekeken mag worden naar wat er zoal door de overheid gesubsidieerd wordt. Met name de hoeveelheid werkkracht die nodig schijnt te zijn voor de gerenommeerde gezelschappen verbaast mij enorm. Ik ben pro Arbo en ATW, maar als ik verhalen hoor uit het gesubsidieerde circuit, dan maak ik me toch wel zorgen... Experimentele dansgezelschappen die structureel de zaal voor maar 15% vullen, toneelgezelschappen die voor een niet heel omvangrijke voorstelling al zes man techniek meenemen. Allemaal voorbeelden waar wat mij betreft zo het mes in mag! En dan beperk ik me alleen tot de theaterbranche. Het schilderij VBW is wat mij betreft het duidelijkste voorbeeld van doorgeslagen verkwisting van gemeenschapsgelden.

@lex

----------


## frederic

> Ehhh, 'jullie'?
> 
> Ik ben het ermee eens dat als je PVV/VVD hebt gekozen, het achterbaks is nu te gaan schreeuwen dat er niet in het kunstenbudget mag worden gesneden. Maar ik spreek danook hier de mensen aan die 'pro-kunst' hebben gestemd.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ik ben het helemaal mee eens dat er wel eens beter gekeken mag worden naar wat er zoal door de overheid gesubsidieerd wordt. Met name de hoeveelheid werkkracht die nodig schijnt te zijn voor de gerenommeerde gezelschappen verbaast mij enorm. Ik ben pro Arbo en ATW, maar als ik verhalen hoor uit het gesubsidieerde circuit, dan maak ik me toch wel zorgen... Experimentele dansgezelschappen die structureel de zaal voor maar 15% vullen, toneelgezelschappen die voor een niet heel omvangrijke voorstelling al zes man techniek meenemen. Allemaal voorbeelden waar wat mij betreft zo het mes in mag! En dan beperk ik me alleen tot de theaterbranche. Het schilderij VBW is wat mij betreft het duidelijkste voorbeeld van doorgeslagen verkwisting van gemeenschapsgelden.*
> 
> @lex



Dat is iets anders wat U hier zegt. U hebt het hier over misbruik van gemeenschapsgeld. Laten we gewoon misbruik uitschakelen.

Maar je kunt toch zomaar geen maatregelingen nemen die de volledige sector treft? Ook zij die goed werken?

----------


## frederic

Laten we 500miljoen€ dotatie afromen van voetbal.

Dat is amper 4% van wat er aan gemeenschapsgeld gaat naar voetbal

oei, trap ik nu op zere tenen?  :Wink:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Laten we 500miljoen€ dotatie afromen van voetbal.



 Eens!





> oei, trap ik nu op zere tenen?



Nee hoor, ik had veiligheidsschoenen aan.  :Smile: 


Groet, Rob.

----------


## pieturp

> [...]ik had veiligheidsschoenen aan.



Hahaha ROFL!

----------


## MusicSupport

Ik teken ook niet, laat het kaf maar van het koren gescheiden worden. Ik hoop dat bij deze bezuinigingen de focus op misbruikers en verkwanselaars van de cultuursubsidie komt te liggen. Zoals altijd in Nederland worden er eerst met pakken petities gezwaaid voordat het hele plan op tafel ligt; ik kan nergens vinden waar het mes dan ook maar in moet...

We zouden als Nederlanders maar één petitie moeten tekenen en dat is die van de nagel aan de doodskist van boeven en zakkenvullers in de bank- hypotheek en pensioenmaffia die ons deze klotecrisis hebben opgedrongen!

----------


## frederic

> Ik teken ook niet, *laat het kaf maar van het koren gescheiden worden*. Ik hoop dat bij deze bezuinigingen de focus op misbruikers en verkwanselaars van de cultuursubsidie komt te liggen. Zoals altijd in Nederland worden er eerst met pakken petities gezwaaid voordat het hele plan op tafel ligt; ik kan nergens vinden waar het mes dan ook maar in moet...
> 
> We zouden als Nederlanders maar één petitie moeten tekenen en dat is die van de nagel aan de doodskist van boeven en zakkenvullers in de bank- hypotheek en pensioenmaffia die ons deze klotecrisis hebben opgedrongen!



Wat als het koren door die besparing vernietigd wordt? 
En wees gerust, het zal daarop uitdraaien. 
Er zulle veel leuke en goede festivalletjes hun deuren mogen sluiten.

Ofwel zullen de toegansprijsen spectaculair toenemen, waardoor een groot deel van de bevolking zich zal moeten distantieren van cultuur.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Er zulle veel leuke en goede festivalletjes hun deuren mogen sluiten.
> 
> Ofwel zullen de toegansprijsen spectaculair toenemen, waardoor een groot deel van de bevolking zich zal moeten distantieren van cultuur.



kortom : we zijn geen geluids-en lichtboeren meer, maar subsidieslurpers? 

enne, de helft van die mannen en vrouwen die op zo'n festivalletje staan mogen hier de radio nog niet eens aanzetten. 
Kortom : ff stukje marktwerking door de branche ben ik vóór !

----------


## frederic

> kortom : we zijn geen *geluids-en lichtboeren meer, maar subsidieslurpers?* 
> 
> enne, de helft van die mannen en vrouwen die op zo'n festivalletje staan mogen hier de radio nog niet eens aanzetten. 
> Kortom : ff stukje marktwerking door de branche ben ik vóór !



Wie zegt dat? Het gaat over de organisatoren van evenementen.
Investeren in cultuur is investeren tegen de verzuring in de samenleving.

Gewoon de misbruiken en evenementen die niet gedragen worden door de samenleving aanpakken is meer dan genoeg.

We gaan toch geen activiteiten waar honderden vrijwilligers samenwerken boykotten?

----------


## RayM

Ik teken niet omdat ik van mening ben dat er in de culturele sector veel geld over de balk wordt gegooid. Op allerlei gebieden.
En even naar ons kijkend valt er ook het één en ander te besparen. Ik doe wel eens op- of afbouw klussen in diverse theaters en als ik dan zie met hoeveel man we zijn terwijl de produktie ook een compleet eigen crew heeft dan vind ik dat uitermate overdreven. Gemiddeld is het 2 uur werk en mag je 4 uur tellen. Als je dan met zijn zessen bent terwijl je het met de helft makkelijk aan kunt dan verbaas ik me toch. En dan gaat het over één avond in één theater. Tel uit je winst/verlies. In ons poppodium moet ik het met vrijwilligers doen.
En zo zijn er wel meer voorbeelden op te noemen.

----------


## showband

eenvoudig voorbeeld hier in den haag.
aan een plein in den haag staat een groot gebouw met een hoofdingang.

Als je daardoor linksaf gaat ga je de anton philipszaal in, ga je rechtsaf kom je in het danstheater.

In de hal heb je de hele week twee loketten open met daarin twee dames die kaartjes verkopen. Als je zoals ik een kaartje voor een voorstelling komt kopen.... Dan krijg je een vriendelijke mededeling dat je bij het verkeerde loket bent want zij is voor het ene theater. En de dame die naast haar zit is voor het theater waarvan ik kaartjes wil kopen.

Kort samengevat : Daar zit dus 1 FTE de hele week naast elkaar uit de neus te kanen. Al jaren. En de gemeenteraad is daar vaker op gewezen.

----------


## vasco

> Ik doe wel eens op- of afbouw klussen in diverse theaters en als ik dan zie met hoeveel man we zijn terwijl de productie ook een compleet eigen crew heeft dan vind ik dat uitermate overdreven. Gemiddeld is het 2 uur werk en mag je 4 uur tellen. Als je dan met zijn zessen bent terwijl je het met de helft makkelijk aan kunt dan verbaas ik me toch. En dan gaat het over één avond in één theater. Tel uit je winst/verlies. In ons poppodium moet ik het met vrijwilligers doen.



Dit is een hele herkenbare binnen de theaters inderdaad. Kost klauwen met geld en is vaak nergens voor nodig.

(ik lees tussen de regels door dat jij o.a. werk voor DOP doet?)

----------


## RayM

Nee hoor, ben geen Dopper. :Big Grin:

----------


## pieturp

De grootste drogredenen om kunstsubsidies te schrappen

----------


## Gast1401081

> De grootste drogredenen om kunstsubsidies te schrappen



 56400 per jaar... Geil baantje, hoor...

----------


## cobi

Wanneer is iets kunst/cultuur en wanneer is iets entertainment?

Als we met z'n allen bij Frans Bauer in het theater gaan zitten, een vlinderstrikje om doen en moeilijk kijken, krijgt Frans dan ook subsidie? 

De verdeling is idd wel een beetje raar. Ook kunstprojecten in steden die tonnen kosten en er niet uit zien. Zet er lekker een paar bomen neer of zo!

Ik vind het pas een kunst als je iets moois kan maken en dat ook nog kan verkopen. Dat geld voor kunstobjecten, voorstellingen en alles wat verder onder de noemer kunst en cultuur valt.

----------


## Lena

Ik mag tegen de culturele kaalslag zijn, want ik heb gestemd maar niet op CDA, VVD of PVV! Heb overigens wel respect voor mensen die de petitie niet tekenen, hoewel het me wel verbaasd.

Zelf denk ik niet dat het zo'n ramp is om te bezuinigen op cultuur. Ik betaal liever meer voor mijn bezoek aan het theater dan bijvoorbeeld voor een bezoek aan de huisarts. Toch denk ik dat als je met mate bezuinigt, dat de culturele sector beter in staat zou zijn om de eigen broek op te houden. Dit lijkt me een culturele kaalslag met een paar schoppen na.

Als ik de VSCD mag quoten:
- Het nieuwe kabinet wil  200 miljoen bezuinigen op Kunst & Cultuur, in het bijzonder op de podiumkunsten.
- Daar bovenop komt een BTW verhoging op toegangskaartjes van 6% naar 19%.
- Ook houden wij ernstig rekening met de doorberekening van de bezuinigingen aan het gemeentefonds, waardoor ook de gemeentelijke financiering van de podiumkunsten onder druk komt.
- Tenslotte wordt het belastingvoordeel voor cultureel beleggen geschrapt.

Er is niets missen met beter je eigen broek op kunnen houden, maar hoe wil je dit doen met minder middelen en hogere toegangsprijzen?

----------


## Big Bang

Lol, lekker actueel: AD Rutte I - 'Donner dacht dat animal cops politiehonden zijn' (516627)

,,Kijkend naar het CDA-congres heb ik het gevoel dat Koot & Bie zich  telkens razendsnel verkleden. Smullen!'' (Cabaretier Youp van 't Hek)

,,Het Congres - laatste absurdistische marathontoneelstuk, voor de culturele kaalslag toeslaat.'' (Wim de Bie)

----------


## Gast1401081

> - Daar bovenop komt een BTW verhoging op toegangskaartjes van 6% naar 19%.



heeft iemand de tickets, bandjes etc goedkoper zien worden toen de btw 13% naar beneden ging?

----------


## Lena

> heeft iemand de tickets, bandjes etc goedkoper zien worden toen de btw 13% naar beneden ging?



Wanneer was dat precies?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wanneer was dat precies?



I rest my case..


http://www.vnpf.nl/files/File/belangen/Djenfiscus.pdf pag 3 ev

----------


## mhsounds

Zal de prijs omhoog gaan als je die 19% betaald?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Lena

> I rest my case..
> 
> http://www.vnpf.nl/files/File/belangen/Djenfiscus.pdf pag 3 ev



Oh, mijn opmerking was niet om slim over te komen ofzo, het was echt oprecht een vraag wanneer dat was. Dank voor het antwoord, ik had geen idee.

Ik lees nu ook mijn verwarring, sinds 1 september 1998 geldt het verlaagde tarief van 6% BTW voor entreegelden van muziek- en toneeluitvoeringen. Het hogere tarief was toen geen 19% maar 17,5%. Geen stijging van 13% dus. Sinds 1 januari 2002 geldt het BTW -tarief van 6% ook voor de gages van uitvoerende kunstenaars, d.w.z. voor artiesten die optredens doen. Toen was het hogere tarief wel 19%, wel een stijging van 13%. Maar ik ga niet over die paar procent zeuren hoor, ik wilde eigenlijk gewoon even weten waneer dat nou precies was.

----------


## paulusdebkb

Ik heb de petitie ook ondertekend, ondanks twee joekels van dt-fouten op de homepage van Stop Culturele Kaalslag. Wat me echt stoort aan het voorgestelde beleid is dat de sector van twee kanten wordt gepakt. Het kabinet wil er minder geld aan uitgeven en er meer geld van opstrijken (verhoging btw-tarief). 

Ik hoop van ganser harte dat het Centraal PlanBureau (CPB) deze beleidskeuze eens goed doorrekent. Mijn gevoel zegt me dat het netto effect van deze maatregel bijna nul is: de werkeloosheid (en dus de uitkeringen) zal flink stijgen, evenals het aantal persoonlijke faillissementen van alle zzp-ers in deze sector. Daar hoeft de overheid dus voorlopig ook geen belastinginkomsten van te verwachten. De toeleverende industrie kan zich ook opmaken voor zeven magere jaren, evenals het kunst- en podiumonderwijs. Waar moeten al die rockacademie-, conservatorium- en mbo-artiesten chickies naartoe? (hint)

----------


## @lex

Die dt-fouten heb ik niet kunnen vinden. Raar, zijn ze verbeterd?

Groeten, @lex

----------


## paulusdebkb

in rood onderstreept. Plaatje is van gisteren ofzo.
edit: ik zie nu dat de homepage idd. is aangepast. Gelukkig maar.

----------


## Gast1401081

Paulus de BosPooier : dat hintje gaat ook al niet meer op sinds Snob Cohen daar Plan1012 doorgevoerd heeft. 
oh, die Snob was van die andere club, die niet bezuinigen wilde, maar de projectontwikkelaars de RosseBuurt ingetrokken heeft...

Toen die ontwikkelaars ook geen centen meer hadden gingen ze naar je neefje, Wouter de Bospooier, om ff 240 miljard te lenen. Die we nu dus met zn allen mogen terugbetalen. 
En ja, de luxe gaat het eerst eruit...

----------


## paulusdebkb

@**************: Het plan 1012 is juist gericht tegen mensonterende en illegale praktijken als vrouwenhandel en gedwongen prostitutie. Een frisse Hollandse jazzzangeres kan daar zonder problemen aan de slag  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Violistes ook. 

Ik ga overigens niet met je mee in het betrekken van de financiële crisis in dit verhaal. De toenmalige regering moest een keuze maken om het systeem te steunen of af te wachten (met het risico dat het zou omvallen). Zij hebben die keuze gemaakt en gehandeld. Je kunt er wel zuur over zijn maar dat is te makkelijk want het scenario van jouw kennelijke voorkeur (niets doen) heeft zich nu eenmaal niet voorgedaan. De pro's en cons daarvan zullen dus nooit bekend worden.

----------


## Gast1401081

> @**************: Het plan 1012 is juist gericht tegen mensonterende en illegale praktijken als vrouwenhandel en gedwongen prostitutie. Een frisse Hollandse jazzzangeres kan daar zonder problemen aan de slag . Violistes ook. 
> 
> Ik ga overigens niet met je mee in het betrekken van de financiële crisis in dit verhaal. De toenmalige regering moest een keuze maken om het systeem te steunen of af te wachten (met het risico dat het zou omvallen). Zij hebben die keuze gemaakt en gehandeld. Je kunt er wel zuur over zijn maar dat is te makkelijk want het scenario van jouw kennelijke voorkeur (niets doen) heeft zich nu eenmaal niet voorgedaan. De pro's en cons daarvan zullen dus nooit bekend worden.



volgens mij zijn de meeste ramen nu mode-etalages, aangekocht door derden, die ervoor hebben getekend dat de ramen niet meer voor violistes en lichte jazz gebruikt mogen worden...

Verder is de optie : 240 miljard met mekaar ophoesten voor de hobby van een theedrinkende minderheid van dit land wel een duur gelag. Niet klagen maar dragen dus.

----------


## moderator

Voor politieke statements zijn ongetwijfeld voldoende podia te vinden.
Dit forum heeft zijn beperkingen.
Ik zie niet in wat een hoerenbuurt te maken heeft met de op handen zijnde bezuinigingen in de cultuursector.

Graag on topic(!) reacties, de kunst bij het voeren van een discussie is de kern te bespreken, niet om randzaken te promoveren tot bliksemafleider!

----------


## Gast1401081

Goed : concreet : het geld is op. Dus bezuinigen we op de luxe die we ons niet kunnen veroorloven, waaronder kunst en cultuur. 
Ik vind een goed glas bier ook getuigen van een bepaalde cultuur, maar die cultuur moet ik ook zelf betalen.

----------


## paulusdebkb

Oke, terug op onderwerp en herhalend wat ik eerder al schreef: bezuinigingen op de culturele sector zullen zeer acuut worden gevoeld door de toeleverende industrie, waaronder techniekleveranciers die actief zijn in de theaterwereld. Ik verwacht dat een aantal bedrijven op korte termijn zal omvallen. Als gevolg daarvan zal de tweedehands markt overspoeld worden door licht en geluidsapparatuur.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Oke, terug op onderwerp en herhalend wat ik eerder al schreef: bezuinigingen op de culturele sector zullen zeer acuut worden gevoeld door de toeleverende industrie, waaronder techniekleveranciers die actief zijn in de theaterwereld. Ik verwacht dat een aantal bedrijven op korte termijn zal omvallen. Als gevolg daarvan zal de tweedehands markt overspoeld worden door licht en geluidsapparatuur.



Kun je die glazen bol van je met argumenten onderbouwen? Cultuur is veel breder dan de L&G wereld waarin jouw gedachtengang zich vermoedelijk nu beweegt...

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ik zie niet in wat een hoerenbuurt te maken heeft met de op handen zijnde bezuinigingen in de cultuursector.



Ha die Mod 
aan mij ligt het deze keer niet  :Big Grin: .
Maar wat betreft die hoerenbuurt:
Er wordt in de cultuur met de grote C kwa inspiratie ook ruim geput uit alle verschijnselen van de zelfkant van de samenleving.
Hoeren, snoeren, zuipen en lallen worden nog wel eens verheerlijkt.
Zolang het niet door Jan L*l (of Jan Cremer) gebeurd kan het plots heel cultureel blijken te zijn. 

De eeuwige grondvraag blijft: Wat is het deel van de cultuur dat met belastinggeld gesubsidieerd moet worden? En waarom? 
Sport is ook een vorm van cultuur! 
Subsidie voor duivensport, korfbal, golf, wielren, bridge of autosport? 
Alleen de voetbalmiljonairtjes krijgen al jaren via een omweg forse loonsubsidies, terwijl er ook al bakken vol reclamepoen heen gaan.
Maar schaatsers of biljarters moeten het vooral van sponsor-bedrijven.

Klassieke muziek en opera 'moeten' haast per definitie subsidie hebben, maar voor jazz en pop heeft dat 10-tallen jaren geduurd, en is het nog steeds mondjesmaat per beoefenaar en/of bezoeker. 
Ooit kon de kunst zonder staatsgeld. Toen hadden de (oncontroleerbare) kerk en/of vorsten die geldverstekkende rol. Ter meerdere eer en glorie van zichzelf uiteraard.

Het nadeel van sponsorgeld is de willekeur van de directies (fan van Van Gogh of Damien Hirst?) en de stand van de economie.
Het nadeel van afhankelijk zijn van belastinggeld is de politieke kleur van de - door de meerderheid gekozen - 'regerende drie' = democratie. 

Kunst is een luxe uiting in het leven.
Onze luxe is voorlopig even behoorlijk weggejat door bankiers en andere geldgoochelaars - ook met steun van de politiek trouwens.  :Cool: 
Een behoorlijk deel van dat 'aan de samenleving ontnomen' geld is weer opgegaan in (de luxere gedeeltes van) de hoerenbuurt. 
De cirkel is dus weer rond.  :Big Grin:

----------


## paulusdebkb

> Kun je die glazen bol van je met argumenten onderbouwen? Cultuur is veel breder dan de L&G wereld waarin jouw gedachtengang zich vermoedelijk nu beweegt...



Jawel, maar het is al bekend dat het leeuwendeel aan cultuursubsidies richting bibliotheken en musea gaat, en die moeten in stand blijven. De bezuinigingen moeten van de podiumkunsten komen.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Jawel, maar het is al bekend dat het leeuwendeel aan cultuursubsidies richting bibliotheken en musea gaat, en die moeten in stand blijven. 
> De bezuinigingen moeten van de podiumkunsten komen.



"moeten"
Van wie _moet_ dat dan?
Van Johan Cruijff, van Willem-A + Maxima, of van jou? 
Of moet het van guitige Mark, snikkende Maxime of gekke Geert?
Met zo'n clubje op het politieke podium is er meer dan genoeg theater:
Mark = humor & lol, Maxime = drama & tragiek en Geert = shock & awe.  :Big Grin: 
Elk land krijg de regering [en de bezuinigingen] die het verdient  :Cool: .

----------


## Lena

> "moetenMet zo'n clubje op het politieke podium is er meer dan genoeg theater:
> Mark = humor & lol, Maxime = drama & tragiek en Geert = shock & awe. 
> Elk land krijg de regering [en de bezuinigingen] die het verdient .



Ik hoop dan ook dat het CDA-congres overweegt om te touren. Vermakelijk!

----------


## rinus bakker

Wow. Dat zal een forse 'Carbon-footprint' opleveren. [ Mag van Maxime en Camiel ] 
Een operette met 4700 akteurs+figuranten (+ 100 man techniek?)
Maar waarschijnlijk alleen te zien in de stadions/hallen in het Zuiden en de 'Bible-belt'.
Ook wel een leuke nostalgia-show, als het CDA nu de democratiserings vergader-hectiek van de 60-70 gaat overdoen.
En een aanwijzing dat ze daar ook wat achterlijk zijn.... 
(of is achterbaks een beter woord? )

----------


## Lena

Topactie dit: ilovelinksehobbies.nl

----------


## cobi

> Ik heb de petitie ook ondertekend, ondanks twee joekels van dt-fouten op de homepage van Stop Culturele Kaalslag. Wat me echt stoort aan het voorgestelde beleid is dat de sector van twee kanten wordt gepakt. Het kabinet wil er minder geld aan uitgeven en er meer geld van opstrijken (verhoging btw-tarief). 
> 
> Ik hoop van ganser harte dat het Centraal PlanBureau (CPB) deze beleidskeuze eens goed doorrekent. Mijn gevoel zegt me dat het netto effect van deze maatregel bijna nul is: de werkeloosheid (en dus de uitkeringen) zal flink stijgen, evenals het aantal persoonlijke faillissementen van alle zzp-ers in deze sector. Daar hoeft de overheid dus voorlopig ook geen belastinginkomsten van te verwachten.



Je hoeft niet perse in de cultuur te blijven, je kan je vak ook op een commerciele manier uitoefenen (doe ik ook al jaren).





> Waar moeten al die rockacademie-, conservatorium- en mbo-artiesten chickies naartoe? (hint)



Waarom zou je iemand moeten opleiden (wat al belasting geld kost) en daarna een gesubsidieerde baan moeten geven onder de noemer cultuur, terwijl er in de zorg en onderwijs bezuinigd moet worden? Dat kan toch niet?

----------


## paulusdebkb

> Je hoeft niet perse in de cultuur te blijven, je kan je vak ook op een commerciele manier uitoefenen (doe ik ook al jaren).
> 
> 
> 
> Waarom zou je iemand moeten opleiden (wat al belasting geld kost) en daarna een gesubsidieerde baan moeten geven onder de noemer cultuur, terwijl er in de zorg en onderwijs bezuinigd moet worden? Dat kan toch niet?



Daar heb je natuurlijk een punt maar anderzijds: de kunstopleidingen en de gesubsidieerde podiumkunsten bestaan al jaren. Natuurlijk is het gerechtvaardigd om dit langstaand beleid op enig moment te heroverwegen maar het is nogal onnederlands om daar dan in een klap zo zwaar in te hakken. Bovendien vind ik het een beetje disingenieus dat het regeerakkoord spreekt over bezuinigingen op de cultuursector. Dat wekt bij de argeloze lezer de indruk dat de kaasschaafmethode wordt gehanteerd, terwijl de klap vooral zal worden gevoeld bij de podiumkunsten. Een bezuiniging van dit formaat is voor de getroffen partijen niet op te vangen door efficiënter of goedkoper te gaan werken. Er zal zeker nog een hoop te winnen zijn bij een meer marktgerichte benadering door theatergezelschappen en podia maar of dat het gapende gat zal dichten? Ik zie het somber in. 

Natuurlijk is de sector licht- en geluidverhuur niet volledig afhankelijk van de theatersector maar gespecialiseerde partijen zijn dat deels wel. Deze zullen zich storten op andere markten, wat daar prijsdruk tot gevolg zal hebben. Dus ook wanneer je als licht- en geluidsverhuurder weinig in de theaterwereld actief bent, ga je deze bezuinigingen merken. Dit is puur mijn persoonlijke verwachting, ik claim geen credentials of expertise op dit vlak.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat heten nou politieke keuzes.
En daarvoor hadden we stemwijzers en weet ik niet wat allemaal, 
om het stemvee hun prioriteiten te laten stellen bij het invullen van een rood hokje. 
Dus elk land krijgt met een meerderheid ook de regering die het verdient.

Eén voordeel - de marges van de democratie zijn réte-smal.
Als een grote groep SP stemmers zo maar naar de PVV kan overstappen, kan dat dus ook zo maar weer terug.
Niet dat het veel uit zal maken, want de ruzies 'op links' zijn ook altijd veel erger (fanatieker) dan die 'op rechts'.
De kiezers in de mist, want het CDA beslist - al bijna 100 jaar.
En daar weten ze hééél erg goed wat cultuur is.

----------


## showband

een stukje snoeien is wel te lang uitgesteld. Dat mag geconstateerd worden.

Vervelend is wel dat bruin-1 nu juist musea, die werken met een democratische gehalte van nul, in stand wil houden. 
Vorige week nog in het haags gemeentemuseum geweest.
Het museum met de landelijke kostuumcollectie en de landelijke muziekinstrumenten collectie..... Die in depot blijkt te liggen. "we doen er even niets mee meneer want we hebben andere exposities" **GROMMMM**

Welke exposities?
Dit zijn bijvoorbeeld twee zalen met schilderijen van K*T-en en P***MELS kon ik constateren van onbekende buitenlandse nog levende schilders. Over de kwaliteit laat ik mij even niet uit. Maar dit was ook werkelijk het thema. Dus er is geen sprake van overdrijving van mijn kant.

De Nederlandse Bank wenste 80 miljoen guldens overheidsgeld  uit te geven voor de aankoop van de “ Victory Boogie Woogie" in zo een instituut. En bruin-1 vind wegens dat "culturele erfgoed"dat DAAROM die hoek buiten de equatie dient te worden gehouden waarmee de cirkel rond is. Maar ondertussen hangt een groot deel van “die miljoenen erfgoed” in depot buiten zicht!


  Verpatsen? Kun je niet maken…. Niet gebruiken wel?….

----------


## MusicSupport

Ik zag bij RTL 4 deze week (dinsdag ofzo) dat in het muziekcentrum van de Omroep de botte bijl gaat worden gezet;  Radio Filharmonisch Orkest, Radio Kamer Filharmonie, Metropole Orkest en het Groot Omroepkoor gaan hierdoor gekort worden.
Duidelijk verhaal of toch niet...

Weet niet wat ik daar dan weer van moet vinden; ik ben pro sanering van de cultuursector omdat er bijvoorbeeld teveel gesubsidieerde gezelschappen zijn die hun eigen broek niet kunnen ophouden maar om nou in een grote gerespecteerde naam als het Metropole te hakken... (hier zal een Ampco ook niet blij mee zijn kan ik me zo indenken)
Echter is 4 Orkesten binnen één omroepbestel ook teveel van het goede.

----------


## frederic

> Ik zag bij RTL 4 deze week (dinsdag ofzo) dat in het muziekcentrum van de Omroep de botte bijl gaat worden gezet; Radio Filharmonisch Orkest, Radio Kamer Filharmonie, Metropole Orkest en het Groot Omroepkoor gaan hierdoor gekort worden.
> Duidelijk verhaal of toch niet...
> 
> Weet niet wat ik daar dan weer van moet vinden; ik ben pro sanering van de cultuursector omdat er bijvoorbeeld teveel gesubsidieerde gezelschappen zijn die hun eigen broek niet kunnen ophouden maar om nou in een grote gerespecteerde naam als het Metropole te hakken... (hier zal een Ampco ook niet blij mee zijn kan ik me zo indenken)
> Echter is 4 Orkesten binnen één omroepbestel ook teveel van het goede.



Iemand die er op uit is de bijl te zetten in het Metropool orkest, moet zo snel mogelijk achter slot en grendel.

Dit orkest is de top van de wereld wat betreft de link tussne jazz, klassiek en intertainment.

----------


## MJ

die orkesten worden dus opgeheven.

het concertgebouw heeft hierdoor 20% minder inkomsten en kan de begroting niet meer rond krijgen 
dit geld ook oa voor vredenburg.  
lees --> Nieuw kabinet hakt in kunst en cultuur.


ook grappig is dat ze de wwik afschaffen
door sommigen gezien als een kunstenaars uitkering . maar wat eigenlijk een kleine subsidie is . Voor 80% van de beginnende kunstenaars een succes volle formule is.. lees --> 3VOOR12 - PVV, CDA en VVD willen kunstenaarsbijstand WWIK afschaffen





> "Met name de VVD heeft dat redelijk specifiek in haar verkiezingsprogramma staan. Die willen niet voor iedere groep speciale regeltjes maken, ook niet als die regeltjes prima blijken te werken."



 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

zelf haal ik het meerendeel van mijn inkomsten uit gesubsidieerde podia en opera gezelschappen het zou jammer als ik dat plots moet gaan doen uit het commerciele gebied . betekend toch weer minder werk voor andere technici  

alleen daarom al zouden jullie allen moeten tekenen..

----------


## JeroenVDV

En als die orkesten nou niet met een 192 kanaals eigen (!!) Pro Tools full-loaded systeem aankomen waarmee ze line checks doen en opnames maken? Wat zuiniger aan doen? En wat commercieler leren werken?

Ik doe ook hartstikke creatief en leuk werk, maar krijg dat ook echt niet gesubsidieerd hoor..

(Ja natuurlijk heb ik respect voor wat ze doen, het is fantastisch. Maar er is zoveel fantastisch en het moet op de een of andere manier altijd maar weer klauwen met publiek(!) geld kosten).

----------


## MJ

ja prima bezuinigen op die orkesten maar niet opheffen!

----------


## showband

opera subsidieren heb ik nooit begrepen.
Die sector is tijdens de tweede wereldoorlog door de duitsers opgezet om duitse en oostenrijkse cultuur te stimuleren. En daar zijn we na de oorlog vrolijk mee verder gegaan. 

De landelijke kunstsubsidie was ten tijde van de europeese rapporten daarover als volgt verdeeld: 300 miljoen, waarvan 150 voor de opera....

Noem mij een serieuze nederlandse opera. Gezelschappen zat, maar nederlands operarepertoire is er niet.

Ondertussen is het publiek gek op alle commerciele opera op TV en zelfs in ahoy staan soms commerciele operauitvoeringen uit het buitenland. Die we dus aan het beconcureren zijn met overheidsgeld.

Decors en kostuums voor opera leveren ook niet echt helemaal in nederland werkgelegenheid. enz. Met een beetje pech (carmina burana iemand?) moet je ook nog een bom rechten naar het buitenland lappen om het te mogen spelen.... i.t.t. Mozart die toch ook een leuk stukkie muziek heeft geschreven.

Ik wil best een vraagteken bij gesubsidieerde opera in nederland zetten. Sorry voor iedereen die er zijn geld in verdiend. Maar voor een fractie van dat budget zet jij vaker een stuk klassiek neer waar het publiek ook veel mee heeft.

----------


## showband

overigens, iets als een goed orkest gaat niet " verloren" als je het opheft.

Een orkest is een groep mensen die je met een visie bij elkaar zet, laat repeteren en spelen. Die dan op een zeker moment een sound en feel ontwikkelt.

Als je nu stopt met een "vast" orkest. Ben je dat kwijt ja. Maar als je over tien jaar er een opstart is er twee jaar later weer een nieuwe. Heb je toch mooi 8 jaarsalarissen en bijkomende kosten bespaard.

We hebben wel erg veel theaters, orkesten, in een land die gesubsidieerd rondlopen. Iedereen schijnt trouwens de orkesten van het leger te vergeten. Daar wordt al jaren in gesnoeid maar dat zijn er ook een boel hoor!

Ondertussen is nederland europees kampioen bij de harmonieen en fanfares. En wat zit daar uiteindelijk nou voor prijskaartje aan? Peanuts! Terwijl deze muziekvorm vele malen belangrijker is voor ons land.
Ik doe er helemaal niet aan maar mag constateren dat klassiek en pop in nederland schaamtelijk achter blijven bij de hafabra activiteiten.

----------


## MJ

tja...

opera subsidieren heb ik nooit begrepen.

*Voetbal subsidieren heb ik ook nooit begrepen toch zie ik dat het cultureel gezien heel belangrijk en moet dit blijven bestaan. wat trouwens ook geld voor v/d Ende producties die worden indirect ook gesubsidieerd*

Die sector is tijdens de tweede wereldoorlog door de duitsers opgezet om duitse en oostenrijkse cultuur te stimuleren. En daar zijn we na de oorlog vrolijk mee verder gegaan. 

*Of dat zo is weet ik niet , maar daar is niks mis mee , we staan dagelijks in de file op snelwegen. Ook een uitvinding van de NSDAP....*


De landelijke kunstsubsidie was ten tijde van de europeese rapporten daarover als volgt verdeeld: 300 miljoen, waarvan 150 voor de opera....

*ja dus ..?*

Noem mij een serieuze nederlandse opera. Gezelschappen zat, maar nederlands operarepertoire is er niet.

*waarom het weer moet het perce uit NL komen? buitenland is fout?( typische gedachtegang weer) .  Veel gezelschappen nemen een bestaande opera en maken er dan een eigen scenografie en/of liberettto bij.* 

Ondertussen is het publiek gek op alle commerciele opera op TV en zelfs in ahoy staan soms commerciele operauitvoeringen uit het buitenland. Die we dus aan het beconcureren zijn met overheidsgeld.

*dat beconcureren gaat prima hoor
kijk dan bv naar een jaarlijkse openlucht opera op de parade in den bosch
gratis voor publiek ±8000 bezoekers . zit wel een stuk sponsoring in (abn/amro) maar zonder subsidies had daar geen opera gestaan
lees --> Openluchtopera Den Bosch || Bastion-Oranje, Den Bosch
.*


Decors en kostuums voor opera leveren ook niet echt helemaal in nederland werkgelegenheid. enz. Met een beetje pech (carmina burana iemand?) moet je ook nog een bom rechten naar het buitenland lappen om het te mogen spelen.... i.t.t. Mozart die toch ook een leuk stukkie muziek heeft geschreven.

*Decors en kostuums voor opera leveren dus wel werkgelegenheid op in  NL.
carmina burana is geen opera en mozart maakt ook opera's . bv nozze di figaro zie link hier boven*


Ik wil best een vraagteken bij gesubsidieerde opera in nederland zetten. Sorry voor iedereen die er zijn geld in verdiend. Maar voor een fractie van dat budget zet jij vaker een stuk klassiek neer waar het publiek ook veel mee heeft.  


*het zou best minder kunnen met subsidies maar om nou de boel op te heffen om dat bepaalde mensen in de politiek kunst niet begrijpen is een beetje suf
.*

----------


## MJ

> overigens, iets als een goed orkest gaat niet " verloren" als je het opheft.
> 
> Een orkest is een groep mensen die je met een visie bij elkaar zet, laat repeteren en spelen. Die dan op een zeker moment een sound en feel ontwikkelt.
> 
> Als je nu stopt met een "vast" orkest. Ben je dat kwijt ja. Maar als je over tien jaar er een opstart is er twee jaar later weer een nieuwe. Heb je toch mooi 8 jaarsalarissen en bijkomende kosten bespaard.



maar dat dat nieuwe orkest zal dan niet zomaar op eens weer een kwalteit hebben van de orkesten die we nu nog hebben . die behoren tot de betere in de wereld .  
bv het metropole orkest . wat overigens geen klassiek orkest is 
Metropole Orkest - Wikipedia

----------


## frederic

Ik snap die opmerkingen niet. Hoe kun je nu critiek hebben op subsidie van opera, orkesten?  :Confused: 
Zonder die subsidie is er geen opera enz.... Dan kunnen we net zo goed tussen de apen leven. Want tot dat niveau zal de maatschappij zakken.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ik snap die opmerkingen niet. Hoe kun je nu critiek hebben op subsidie van opera, orkesten? 
> Zonder die subsidie is er geen opera enz.... Dan kunnen we net zo goed tussen de apen leven. Want tot dat niveau zal de maatschappij zakken.



Waarom zou de opera niet zijn eigen broek op moeten kunnen houden. Dat is de kritiek op het huidige beleid. Niet op de opera en orkesten zelf!
Als het toch zo goed is kan op een commercielere manier het kaf van het koren gescheiden worden!





> tja...
> 
> opera subsidieren heb ik nooit begrepen.
> 
> *Voetbal subsidieren heb ik ook nooit begrepen toch zie ik dat het cultureel gezien heel belangrijk en moet dit blijven bestaan. wat trouwens ook geld voor v/d Ende producties die worden indirect ook gesubsidieerd*



Wie subsidieerd het voetbal?; dat wordt gesponsord (dus niet met belastinggeld overeind gehouden!) omdat met die contracten verhoogde omzetten in het bedrijfsleven worden gehaald. Dat voetbal inmiddels meer is dan achter een balletje aanhollen weten we allemaal maar dat heeft geen reet met het discussie onderwerp te maken!





> Die sector is tijdens de tweede wereldoorlog door de duitsers opgezet om duitse en oostenrijkse cultuur te stimuleren. En daar zijn we na de oorlog vrolijk mee verder gegaan. 
> 
> *Of dat zo is weet ik niet , maar daar is niks mis mee , we staan dagelijks in de file op snelwegen. Ook een uitvinding van de NSDAP....*



De snelweg mag dan een Duitse uitvinding zijn maar dat is de file niet, net zo min als dat de opera een Duitste uitvinding mag zijn is onze belastingsubsidie dat niet!

---

En over de WWIK; nieuwe tijden vragen om een nieuwe kijk op de wereld voor kunstenaars, acteurs en co. Zorg dat je breder opgeleid bent dan alleen de toneelschool zodat je niet in de WWIK hoeft en ik niet voor jullie uitkering sta te werken maar zorg dat je zelf aan de bak blijft. Die lui die in de WWIK kunnen hoeven niet eens te solliciteren....
Je merkt het al; van mij mag deze regel eens rigoreus op de schop!
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wet_wer...en_kunstenaars

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar tussen de apen is het elke dag operette!
Het probleem met subsidies is dat het politiek afhankelijke hobbies zijn.
En dat daarbij al snel de kwestie van smaak om de hoek komt...
(Opera en Klassiek Ballet blijven bij uitstek een hobby van de Politieke Elite, 
maar ik heb menig Hoogwaardigheidsbekleder erbij zien gapen of zelfs slapen.  :EEK!: 
En er hangen en staan heel wat moderne zeer prijzige 'kunst'-werken in musea, 
waarover de mening van de (belasting-)betalers op zijn minst 'uiteenloopt'.  :Mad: 

Alleen maar subsidie omdat de Koningin+clubje het toevallig mooi vindt?  :Confused: 
Dat is onderhevig aan de waan van de golven in de politiek...
Waar Jan L*l meestal geen invloed op/zeggenschap over heeft.
Tot er plots een Jan L*llen-partij een meerderheid blijkt te kunnen maken.

Elites zijn van alle eeuwen, het verzet daartegen ook.  :Cool: 
Dominante culturen zijn ook van alle eeuwen, en tegenculturen ook.
Zeker in tijden van het genante falen van de politieke en economische elite's. 
Voedsel-, energie,- grondstoffen,- milieu,- economie-, banken- en noem maar op.
Al die 'crisissen' worden echt niet bedacht door een groepje Jan L*llen bij elkaar.
Maar werden/worden ook niet echt aangepakt, door hen die daarvoor door de samenleving zijn vrijgesteld.

Eens in de 70-80 jaar gaan we door een heel diep economisch dal (Kondratiev). 
En dan vallen er rondom heel harde klappen.
Als Marie Antoinette vergeet dat ook haar Apen brood moeten eten, komen die Apen in opstand. En nemen ze de cake van haar schaal.
Kok en Bos zeiden dat ze de Apen vertegenwoordigden, maar bleken toch liever op het Paleis aan de cake te zitten. Apen zijn niet gek. 
Soms zijn Apen net mensen.  :Big Grin: 
En mensen maken al 150 000 jaar lang kunst. 
Ruim 149 850 jaar was dat mogelijk zonder subsidie.
(sorry mod, ik liet me even gaan!)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## showband

> Ik snap die opmerkingen niet. Hoe kun je nu critiek hebben op subsidie van opera, orkesten? 
> Zonder die subsidie is er geen opera enz.... Dan kunnen we net zo goed tussen de apen leven. Want tot dat niveau zal de maatschappij zakken.



WAT een contrast 
geen opera = "tussen de apen leven"

doe es effe gewoon.  :Mad:

----------


## showband

> De landelijke kunstsubsidie was ten tijde van de europeese rapporten daarover als volgt verdeeld: 300 miljoen, waarvan 150 voor de opera....
> 
> *ja dus ..?*



Dus de helft van de landelijke muzieksubsidies gaan naar opera. _In het rapport gaat er 1,5 mil naar jazz, en 1 mil naar pop inclusief hafabra enz._
Mag er kommentaar komen op de politieke keuzes?





> Noem mij een serieuze nederlandse opera. Gezelschappen zat, maar nederlands operarepertoire is er niet.
> 
> *waarom het weer moet het perce uit NL komen? buitenland is fout?( typische gedachtegang weer) .  Veel gezelschappen nemen een bestaande opera en maken er dan een eigen scenografie en/of liberettto bij.*



 Nee, maar het feit dat er helemaal geen operacultuur in Nederland bestond voor de oorlog maakt de term "Cultuursubsidie" wat bijzonder. Dan begint het een beetje op een dure hobby van een politicus te lijken.
Je subsidieert met opera geen cultuur. Je sticht operacultuur. En dan kun je jezelf afvragen of het introduceren van bijvoorbeeld "flamengomuziek"-cultuur niet goedkoper is en net zo waardevol. 





> Decors en kostuums voor opera leveren ook niet echt helemaal in nederland werkgelegenheid. enz. Met een beetje pech (carmina burana iemand?) moet je ook nog een bom rechten naar het buitenland lappen om het te mogen spelen.... i.t.t. Mozart die toch ook een leuk stukkie muziek heeft geschreven.
> 
> *Decors en kostuums voor opera leveren dus wel werkgelegenheid op in  NL. carmina burana is geen opera en mozart maakt ook opera's . bv nozze di figaro zie link hier boven*



Ik ben zeer bekend met mozart en opera. Decors en kostuums worden steeds meer uitbesteed naar oostblok e.d.
Voorbeeld van de operaversie http://www.carmina-burana.com/downlo...ailer_mpg4.mov en ja, het is oorspronkelijk een manuscript. Fijn. 

De werkgelegenheid staat in geen verhouding tot de bak geld. Daar zou je een hoop theaters en kunstenaars voor aan het werk kunnen houden. Ik praat dus over RENDEMENT in VERHOUDING TOT. Subsidiegeld is altijd al eindig geweest namelijk. En het percentage dat naar opera ging zet ik kanttekeningen bij.





> Ik wil best een vraagteken bij gesubsidieerde opera in nederland zetten. Sorry voor iedereen die er zijn geld in verdiend. Maar voor een fractie van dat budget zet jij vaker een stuk klassiek neer waar het publiek ook veel mee heeft.  
> 
> *het zou best minder kunnen met subsidies maar om nou de boel op te heffen om dat bepaalde mensen in de politiek kunst niet begrijpen is een beetje suf
> .*



Dat is de standaard zure reactie die de deze sector uiteindelijk geheel de kop gaat kosten. 
Met de neus in de wind bloedserieus arrogant dingen zeggen "*bepaalde mensen in de politiek kunst niet begrijpen"
Die "bepaalde mensen" zullen het nu de hele sector wel even leren!
*Bedankt he!* 

*Wij hadden een "poldercultuur". En de "culturele elite" heeft zijn best gedaan om die om te zetten naar "wij en zij" mentaliteit. Nou, dat is gelukt. "Zij" hebben goed begrepen dat jullie hun wegzetten. En doen er nu gewoon aan mee. Gefeliciteert* stelletje cultuur-rascisten!* *
*

----------


## Gast1401081

> .... Gefeliciteert* stelletje cultuur-rascisten!* *
> *



feliciteerde je me nou, of feliciteerte...

Ben het overigens uit principe niet eens met subsidies, doodgewoon omdat leuke dingen geld kosten, en leuk is trouwens ook tijdelijk. Niet tijdelijk = niet leuk, vind ik. 
Vandaar dat de kunst best een keertje opgeschud mag worden. 

Ik ben wel van mening dat de overheid mag faciliteren, dwz een gebouw ergens neerploffen met de technische installaties, maar waarom zouden we een club mensen een 2x modaal salaris geven om zich voornamelijk druk te maken over de repetietietijden, en de pauzes daartussen, volgens de Opera-CAO?? ( Konnen wai die letste acte nog einmaal gans doen? >> Nee want die duurt 6 minuten, en over 3 minuten hebben we pauze..) 

Ik heb een beetje opera ervaring, en heb gezien dat de ladencase voor de mike's de beste jenever-opslagplaats op een podium is. 
Als ze nou in Bayreuth zo gek op Wagner zijn, dan rij je daar toch een keer naartoe? Waarom moet dat in Heerlen of Zwolle?

Maar ook de lichte muziek : het metropool kan zich best zelf bedruipen, denk ik. Die 192 protools komt omdat ALLE Metropole optredens opgenomen MOETEN worden, dit in verband met de subsidies die er aan ten grondslag liggen  (HAHA)

----------

